# Favorite cover



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

What's your favorite book cover? Mine's this


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Always thought the Mistborn covers were gorgeous, especially the first cover for the first book.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

This one:


Fantastic book, too.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry that did not come out so well. Let me try again:


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I've always liked this old cover of The Hobbit:


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Joseph Robert Lewis said:


> I've always liked this old cover of The Hobbit:


^ this ^ I agree!


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

I have always liked this cover because it gives me a feeling of dread or nostalgia. It's also simple.


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

Am I allowed to decline to pick a favorite? I love so many...

But the original cover of Anne McCaffrey's DragonSong was, IMO, splendid.


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

I enjoy most of Steven Erikson ones.


----------



## Ethan Cobb (Jun 7, 2011)

This one caught my eye.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Nancy Fulda said:


> Am I allowed to decline to pick a favorite? I love so many...
> 
> But the original cover of Anne McCaffrey's DragonSong was, IMO, splendid.


That is a stunning cover, and one I've not seen before. Do you know who the illustrator is? I did a search but cannot find anything.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the Shannara covers, but this one I was in awe of. (It doesn't look like much here, but you should see this baby in hardcover!!)


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Ethan Cobb said:


> This one caught my eye.


This one is cool.


----------



## J.G. McKenney (Apr 16, 2011)

I think R.A. Salvatore's covers are amazing. Todd Lockwood is the artist.


----------



## Scott Reeves (May 27, 2011)

The cover for Greyfax Grimwald has always been my favorite cover.










I love the colors,the "tranquility" of the scene and the sense of otherworldliness.


----------



## navythriller (Mar 11, 2011)

I love this one...


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Ethan Cobb said:


> This one caught my eye.


That certainly makes one want to know what the book is about!


----------



## adegan (Apr 27, 2010)

Joseph Robert Lewis said:


> I've always liked this old cover of The Hobbit:


Can't go wrong with this one.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Lauren Beukes "Zoo City" has a fantastic cover - very true to the book. Good book, too


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

I love my sister's book, The Pale Mansion cover.

She has made it herself, and i think it is terrific.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I need to think more on what is truly my favorite cover, but for now this piece of nostalgia will suffice.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't post it in at the moment, but I love the cover of Elfland (Aetherial Tales) by Freda Warrington.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

One of my favorites is this one by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes. It's also one of my favorites series.


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

There are so many, but I really liked Graceling and Fire by Kristin Cashore. I couldn't find a small enough version for Graceling, but here's Fire:


----------



## Stanford Squirrel (Jul 21, 2011)

I love the classic Hobbit and Lord of the Rings covers because J.R.R. Tolkien created them himself.

You can read more about his artwork in this book:


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

That is a beautiful cover, Stanford. Good choice! 

However, my favorite has to be the cover of Dianetics. Regardless of what you believe, it is not too often that you see a nonfiction book with a giant erupting volcano on the front! As an added bonus, you can't walk around with it in public because it reads "Gain Sanity" in large, bright letters on the back, will net you some weird looks. 

(Could not find an image link, unfortunately )


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

emilyward said:


>


Now this one, I sincerely agree with.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

Natasha...I liked yours! Currently I like _The Soulkeepers _book cover. It is especially riveting bigger-sized... WOW. The story rocks too!


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Tamara, that's so nice of you


----------



## kchughez (Jun 29, 2011)

navythriller said:


> I love this one...


Oooh that's a good cover.

~KC


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I love the artwork on this version of the Elric saga.

Dawn


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I love the artwork on this version of the Elric saga.
> 
> Dawn


I actually read those versions.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Impossible for me to pick just one favorite. But I'm partial to these:
































You may notice I have a thing for pretty dresses.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I need to think more on what is truly my favorite cover, but for now this piece of nostalgia will suffice.


Y'know, it was those covers that first got me reading Moorcock, the same way as Frazetta brought me to Conan.










But...I'd have to say my favorite cover this year is this one...


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

Holy cow Steve! That is quite the cover art!


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

mashadutoit said:


> ^ this ^ I agree!


Add me to this!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I actually read those versions.


Yeah, so did I. I suspect the difference here is that, I bought mine new at the store.
Dawn


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Yeah, so did I. I suspect the difference here is that, I bought mine new at the store.
> Dawn


LOL. You might be right. I think I borrowed those from friends.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

John Dorian said:


> Holy cow Steve! That is quite the cover art!


Isn't it? Nobody did sword and sorcery covers like Frank Frazetta.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

This is my favorite!

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51aZXV89drL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg


----------



## Samuel Thews (Jul 12, 2011)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I actually read those versions.


I read these verions too and love those covers.

I also like The Hobbit cover posted earlier in the forum.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

And that's a pretty wild cover, too, Samuel.


----------



## Numi Ash (Jul 26, 2011)

When I was a kid I would just hold this book and stare at the cover, mesmerized. I was too scared to actually read it. I still think it's pretty dang scary and I still haven't read it. Saw the movie though.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Steve Vernon said:


> And that's a pretty wild cover, too, Samuel.


Dude. I rather like that.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Steve Vernon said:


> And that's a pretty wild cover, too, Samuel.


Wow, love this cover!! Samuel - three thumbs up.

I like this one - simple, creepy but effective:



Jenna


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

My favorite is the cover from a book called Savoy. It was this beautiful girl. I bought the book just for the cover. =-)


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

Samuel's cover is pretty neat. I love whimsical looking covers, which is why I'm partial to Slice of Cherry by Dia Reeves. I bought it immediately because of the cover (and because Bleeding Violet by her is crazy in a good way). I haven't read it yet, but I do <3 the cover.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

The classic Tolkien covers rock! Thanks guys!


----------

